# He's home, shaved legs and all!



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Romo is home from his neuter and 8 teeth pulled. A couple things shocked me. 1) BOTH his legs were shaved from where the vet put the IV in. She said the first one Romo took out himself! Both of his legs are bruised black and blue!!! :huh:
2) He is on oral antibiotic (Clindamycin) Vet says when she pulled one of his baby canines his adult one became loose and shifted a bit to the inside. Vet says it should be fine.  Antibiotics are supposed to help in case of an absessed tooth! 

Any of those things happen to yours or anything I should know about what's happened? 

3) He is on Buprenex 0.05ml twice/day. Should I still give it to him if he is acting normal and happy? I just called the vet and she says animals hide their pain and to give him the pain meds. He now weighs 3.7lbs & 7.5mths old. 

He is asleep on my lap right now as I type. :wub: I can't believe how much he was missed all day long. We are so glad to have him home. 

Here are pics of his shaved legs. Wonder how long it will take for the hair to grow out!? Oh boy, a couple weeks ago the groomer cut the hairs on top of his nose and now shaved legs. Excuse his appearance, I didn't want to put him thru torture of washing his face or brushing yet today. :blush:
View attachment 85878

View attachment 85879


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw little Romo looks so sweet. Hope he has a fast fast recovery!!:wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bless Romo's heart. I hope he has a speedy recovery and he's a good little patient. 
His hair will grow back in no time but it doesn't matter, he's seriously cute anyway. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad he is home!!! I would give him pain meds for a day or two........it is always easier to keep the pain under control so I wouldn't wait for the pain to appear again, harder to stop. I don't understand why they shaved his little legs. I guess it is the preference of each vet. It will be no time and his hair will have grown back. I am sure it is more sanitary for sure. Take good care of him Mommy, he is a special little boy!!!:wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Poor little man! They shaved one of Libby's legs too. It looked silly for a while but it grew out in no time.

I bet he'll want to sleep the rest of the day. If he stays in a bed, bring water to him to get him to drink.

I'm so glad this is over for you! Give Romo lots of kisses fro me:wub:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Romo's mommy said:


> Romo is home from his neuter and 8 teeth pulled. A couple things shocked me. 1) BOTH his legs were shaved from where the vet put the IV in. She said the first one Romo took out himself! Both of his legs are bruised black and blue!!! :huh:
> 2) He is on oral antibiotic (Clindamycin) Vet says when she pulled one of his baby canines his adult one became loose and shifted a bit to the inside. Vet says it should be fine.  Antibiotics are supposed to help in case of an absessed tooth!
> 
> Any of those things happen to yours or anything I should know about what's happened?
> ...


 My vet has never had to shave for spaying or IV


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh he is so stinking cute - shaved legs and all... My vet shaves right in the area of the IV too. I think it's probably easier to get too and less headache when the bandages come off. 

Give lots of kisses to that sweet little boy and were hoping for a speedy recovery.:wub::wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw he looks like a little clydesdale :wub: They have to shave the area where they are going to put an IV...for sanitary reasons and so that they can get the tape to stick to keep the IV secure. It's best to have an IV when putting under anaesthesia...then if anything goes wrong, they have direct access to the bloodstream.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Soo. Poor Romo. :wub::wub: And I thought us girls were the only ones with shaved legs.:w00t: 
It sounds like they were kind of rough on him at the vet between the IV and the adult tooth loosened. For some reason Tyler wasn't shaved at all with the IV and had no bruising and he had a complicated neuter with his cryptorchidism, but they did call in a special traveling surgeon, so maybe that makes a difference. He also had 8 baby teeth pulled by her at that time. I would give the pain meds for a couple of days if they agree with him . Tyler didn't need it past then. I would give boiled chicken and something soft like rice with the teeth being pulled. Tyler wore a onesie with me cutting out a tail hole for him. He never bit at his stitches and they were self disolving. Our only problem was an adverse reaction to the anesthesia which gave him diarrhea for days but other than that it went fine.
Give Romo lots of love and kisses. That second photo of him looks like a little poodle cut on the legs.LOL I'm sure you can grow the other hair down over it or else cut back the hair on his legs so it will match closer. Either way he looks adorable and this too shall pass. The main thing is that he came thru the surgery and anesthesia fine.:chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Romo is doing well & it's all over now. Boo's knee surgery was 2 mths ago.He had a shaved spot on 1 front leg, 1 on his neck, 1 on his rump & of course one completely bald rear leg. After 2 mths, the legs are still not grown in,although the rest has filled in nicely. I'm thinking leg hair must grow a lot slower than the rest.I'm still waiting.:huh: So far it's only grown about 1/3 of an inch.I've given him 2 haircuts since he had his surgery,but those bald legs are still very noticable. So I just quit worrying about it,it'll grow in eventually.Hope Romo is feeling 100% soon.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww poor baby romo! give him a big kiss from auntie cat :wub::wub::wub: 
he sounds like he is recovering well. he is such a trooper (unlike mr remy who is a complete sissy!!) :biggrin:

xoxo!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he looks adorable , hope he recovers quickly


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

In tech school you are taught to shave the IV site for cleanliness (and in the case of long haired dogs to avoid yanking their hair out when removing the tape). If the dog has shorter hair and the IV will only be in a short time, we can often get away with just a smaller strip shaved. 
With his fluffy hair you won't notice it for very long. 
Bruising is not unusual at the site of an IV or blood draw, just like in people. On our little pink-skinned kids it often look more dramatic. 
Roo said to tell Romo that they match now. Roo almost always has at least one leg shaved for an IV. 








*ROO SAYS SHAVED LEGS ARE COOL!*


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

AWWW, poor baby Romo . .what he has to go through to get rid of his "manhood" :wub: am sure he will be back to being himself in no time.

Sorry am no help as Tiger did not have such problems :blush: am sure your vet did an awesome job :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh what a sweetie pie.. I am glad that he is home and wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Awww...cute little Romo looks like he's on the road to recovery! Shi's little shaved leg took forever to grow back, so I just shaved her down. I say shave Romo down and make him have poufs on all four!! I love the Korean/mini Clydesdale look! LOL.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor sweet Romo! He does look so adorable and sweet...what a little face. I hope he's back to himself asap!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks so cute. I hope he recovers as fast as Lola. I could hardly tell she had had anything done, it was ridiculous.

Our vet also said that they have to shave, so I asked her to minimize it if she could and leave it so she could have a comb over lol. She did and you can't even tell without looking.


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Poor little Romo! I have never received antibiotics for home use after teeth extractions. It is a good precaution. I also have just asked the vet not to shave for the IV. 
Glad he is home and know he will make a quick recovery!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

As others have said, my vet shaves where the IV will go so that it doesn't pull hair and so that it's sanitary. Mine have always had a small dose of antibiotic post-dental. I'd also give the pain meds for just a day or two - glad he's back and that everything went well!

Hugs to Romo from my two littls pups!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww bless him, im glad its all over xxxx


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

How's Romo doing this morning?


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Romo is doing really well. He seems to be his normal self. Last night he did his running in circles like a little mad man panting & running back and forth thingy. I had to stop him mid run! 

So I guess I will stop the pain meds since the vet gave us a very limited amount and it's gone. She only gave us enough for 3 doses. Is that right? 

His stitches must be bothering him since I found him licking it last night. Vet gave me a collar but he wants nothing to do with that thing. I can see why. I may have to put a onesie on him. 

Thank you everyone, it really is nice to see how much you all care. :tender:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

mrs10 said:


> Poor little Romo! I have never received antibiotics for home use after teeth extractions. It is a good precaution. I also have just asked the vet not to shave for the IV.
> Glad he is home and know he will make a quick recovery!


I wish you had told me to ask the vet not to shave earlier. LOL. He looks so silly. He's on the anitibiotics b/c she is afraid of an absess where his adult canine got loose and moved while extracting the other one. 
Talk to you Saturday!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

moshi melo said:


> Awww...cute little Romo looks like he's on the road to recovery! Shi's little shaved leg took forever to grow back, so I just shaved her down. I say shave Romo down and make him have poufs on all four!! I love the Korean/mini Clydesdale look! LOL.


Uhhhh, no! LOL. You need to show everyone how gorgeous Shi looks in her new cut!!! :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

remy said:


> awww poor baby romo! give him a big kiss from auntie cat :wub::wub::wub:
> he sounds like he is recovering well. he is such a trooper (unlike mr remy who is a complete sissy!!) :biggrin:
> 
> xoxo!!!


 
Auntie Cat, Romo says not to call his buddy a "sissy". :HistericalSmiley: We love you Rems!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is adorable! May he have a speedy recovery. The hair will grow back...when Chloe had ear surgery, one of her legs was shaved but after a few weeks, it all started to blend back in.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, Soo. Poor Romo. :wub::wub: And I thought us girls were the only ones with shaved legs.:w00t:
> It sounds like they were kind of rough on him at the vet between the IV and the adult tooth loosened. For some reason Tyler wasn't shaved at all with the IV and had no bruising and he had a complicated neuter with his cryptorchidism, but they did call in a special traveling surgeon, so maybe that makes a difference. He also had 8 baby teeth pulled by her at that time. I would give the pain meds for a couple of days if they agree with him . Tyler didn't need it past then. I would give boiled chicken and something soft like rice with the teeth being pulled. Tyler wore a onesie with me cutting out a tail hole for him. He never bit at his stitches and they were self disolving. Our only problem was an adverse reaction to the anesthesia which gave him diarrhea for days but other than that it went fine.
> Give Romo lots of love and kisses. That second photo of him looks like a little poodle cut on the legs.LOL I'm sure you can grow the other hair down over it or else cut back the hair on his legs so it will match closer. Either way he looks adorable and this too shall pass. The main thing is that he came thru the surgery and anesthesia fine.:chili:


Hi Sue, wow it seems Tyler had a tough time. Poor baby. I DID give Romo chicken! LOL. He didn't have any interest in his softened kibble and I hated the thought of him not eating and I know he loves his boiled chicken.  It was going to be a one time thing but I ended up giving it to him the last 2 days! :innocent: He had boiled chicken, sweet potato and broccoli. He gobbled it up in a heartbeat! 

Btw, I just realized I forgot to pm you back last but I will with some exciting news! Talk to you very soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

glad he seems fine , dolce is hopefully getting neutered this sunday , its with the aspca and its first come first serve. they take the first 25 animals , so wish us luck , im freaking.


----------

